# watercolours



## escorial

*watercolours mix with acrylics...*

bought some arty stuff the other day....going to try some imaginary scenes...anyone got a few finished pictures..i've been on youtube but i was looking for a more personal connection.....


----------



## TheWritingWriter

What kind of arty stuff did you buy? Did you buy watercolor out of the tube or on a palette?


----------



## escorial

tube....blocks..quite a bit....i found the watercolours a bit limited for my thing...i done a few watercolours but just felt the medium was not to my liking..do you use them..any completed works to post would be great to see..?


----------



## TheWritingWriter

escorial said:


> tube....blocks..quite a bit....i found the watercolours a bit limited for my thing...i done a few watercolours but just felt the medium was not to my liking..do you use them..any completed works to post would be great to see..?



Watercolor handles differently than other painting mediums, and it looks differently. You've got to use special brushes with it, and getting up and cleaning your water every so often can be annoying. There are some who watercolor is definitely for them (such as myself) and there are others who just shake their head at it. Can I ask what you didn't like about it?

I don't have any complete works at the moment. I've got a watercolor book with stuff all over it, but I wouldn't consider any of that necessarily ready for public eyes, haha.


----------



## escorial

i found you had to think way ahead of putting colour down..there was not much margin for error and working over a piece was impossible..dark and light was the big struggle..overall i found it limiting...were as oils,gouache was much more to my liking..thicker,more vibrant and workable...i did try with painting sky and water with watercolour and done quite a bit but it was not for me..i do hope you put some works up to see...


----------



## TheWritingWriter

Yes, in my experience, it's close to impossible fixing mistakes in watercolor. You kind of just have to work it in or scrap it. And there's a lot of planning involved because of that. Sometimes, if you've got this idea in your head you want to get out, you can't even properly execute it without the correct paper and something as simple as not realizing how much water you just put down can ruin it. 

See, I've never worked with gouache, but I LOVE the way it looks, especially on dark paper. The colors are incredibly vibrant.


----------



## escorial

went to a recent show at the Tate and got to see my first ever fauvist painting by Matisse..so much colour..fab..next show is Bacon which will be cool but not much colour...


----------



## escorial

one of my favourite mediums was chalk..use to buy big sticks in limited colours but that was secondary..what i use to do was trace around the shadows of lamps,bikes,cars.signs..so many things and when you went back later or the next day when the shadow had moved you were left with this amazing profile of the object..distorted but recognizable..


----------



## sigmadog

In general, the process of watercolors and oils is in opposition: In watercolors, normally one paints from light to dark - in oils one usually paints from dark to light.

I'm more inclined towards the oil methodology (dark to light), and making the mental switch in watercolor is difficult.

That said, watercolors are much easier to work with in terms of setup and cleanup, and there are no fumes to deal with. Keeping a blow-dryer handy when working in watercolors is helpful also to speed the drying time.


----------



## escorial

i always get the impression watercolours are about technical ability....i've seen Turners and there amzing studies but when you see the final oil on canvas to me there is so much more in them beyond ability....


----------



## escorial

recently been doing black ink drawings and using a watercolour wash....ruined a good pair of jeans and top so far so i will work from mobile pic's and do them when i get in...


----------



## SilverMoon

> Originally Posted by *escorial*
> 
> bought some arty stuff the other day....going to try some imaginary scenes...anyone got a few finished pictures..i've been on youtube but i was looking for a more personal connection.....



Hi, Esc. Fantastic! You're embarking on the most challenging medium mostly because it's indelible. Unlike oils and gauche, you can't undo what's put to paper. However, in some instances a very mild scratching off of a small area can leave room for a bleed.  

Here, is my "Bethpage Cow". I have mostly enjoyed working from photos I've taken. First, I do a faint pencil sketch on paper I will be working with. Like Sigmadog said, work from light to dark. Not only for correct perspective but you can't lighten dark as with other mediums. You can always go back and darken.



"Church Cat", here, is from my imagination. While I loved paying attention to detail (like a form of meditation for me) this was fun, liberating and finished quickly. What I like most about this piece is the background. Notice I paid little attention to perspective. The cat is way too large. And that's OK if you're going rough from imagination. I also broke the light to dark rule. I just let colors fly.


You'll be needing to work on an angle so a drawing board is pretty much a necessity. If you don't have one you can purchase a board designed to set on a table.



> recently been doing black ink drawings and using a watercolour wash....ruined a good pair of jeans and top so far so i will work from mobile pic's and do them when i get in...



This is a watercolour wash study from night school. This, I found challenging. Sorry bout your jeans and top. Get "*Folex"* spray. It gets _anything _out!


I can't work with oils because I have asthma. The fumes would do me in. So, I just appreciate the medium when painted to my liking.

And I love Matisse and F. Bacon. You are fortunate to see them displayed!


----------



## escorial

fantastic..wow..!


----------



## escorial

my first work on a photograph of Paul Trevor of a kid looking down on a walkway from a tower block in Liverpool during the 70's...first scetched in pencil then black ink followed by thick watercolour and then 
outlined in black ink...


----------



## escorial

paint later.....


----------



## escorial




----------



## SilverMoon

See the progress!


----------



## escorial

thanks silverMoon...i do like expressionism painitng..using watercolour with acrylic white


----------



## Bard_Daniel

Good stuff! Keep it rollin'!

I wish I could paint...


----------



## SilverMoon

> thanks silverMoon...i do like expressionism painitng..using watercolour with acrylic white



Oh, that's very interesting. I never has thought of working with watercolour together with acrylic. It really makes the image pop!


----------



## Ptolemy

I use watercolors just to blend beautiful colors. My suggestion and recommendation is to paint the sky, but don't search a picture for reference, hell don't even look at the sky. Paint what your mind thinks the sky is, paint what you feel the sky should be. What I do is get basic white paint and a watercolor blue and just blend. Layer the sky with difference shades of blue and white, for me, no stroke should be the same. Also you can cover the paper with a watered down blue as a base effect so you can get the image to pop, just don't douse the brush or the paper will get warped.


----------



## escorial

danielstj said:


> Good stuff! Keep it rollin'!
> 
> I wish I could paint...



give it a go man you can express yourself in many ways with colour and shapes.....i can draw to a good level but find it to time consuming and much prefer to outline and paint in a more solid and expressive way....art really is open to all


----------



## escorial

Ptolemy said:


> I use watercolors just to blend beautiful colors. My suggestion and recommendation is to paint the sky, but don't search a picture for reference, hell don't even look at the sky. Paint what your mind thinks the sky is, paint what you feel the sky should be. What I do is get basic white paint and a watercolor blue and just blend. Layer the sky with difference shades of blue and white, for me, no stroke should be the same. Also you can cover the paper with a watered down blue as a base effect so you can get the image to pop, just don't douse the brush or the paper will get warped.



on the whole i find watercolour a very limited medium for me and prefer to use it in a more robust way then in the delicate way it is usually applied..cheers kidda


----------



## escorial

SilverMoon said:


> Oh, that's very interesting. I never has thought of working with watercolour together with acrylic. It really makes the image pop!



i buy large tubs of acrylic white and add watercolour from tubes to mix and get it to the consistency i want...often i put a watercolour wash down so it comes through when i paint with a knife....works for me...


----------



## escorial

prep and ready to splash about later.....finished now....


----------



## escorial




----------



## LeeC

Nice, don't go cutting an ear off now


----------



## bobo

Alessandro Sanna http://www.nerillustrationagency.com/the-river-alessandro-sanna/ does interesting water colours :encouragement:


----------



## escorial

picture from Trica Porter's catalogue from her exhibit last year......




look forward to painting over the week.....job done...


----------



## escorial




----------



## bobo

Good colour choses :chuncky:
You don't care much about facial expressions, don't you ??


----------



## LeeC

I don't understand your comment about facial expressions bobo? I thought the facial expressions were more than implicit, and seemed appropriate. To me, watercolor leaves more to the viewer's interpretation, like good writing.


----------



## TKent

Escorial there is some FANTASTIC stuff in this thread. I'm so glad someone bumped it. Enjoyed this


----------



## escorial

bobo said:


> Good colour choses :chuncky:
> You don't care much about facial expressions, don't you ??



yeah..i'm not big on faces..i try to express myself in muted colours and setting...people are just props really..i 'm alot more abstract in my approach to painting..cool


----------



## escorial

LeeC said:


> I don't understand your comment about facial expressions bobo? I thought the facial expressions were more than implicit, and seemed appropriate. To me, watercolor leaves more to the viewer's interpretation, like good writing.



that's spot on man.....quality


----------



## escorial

TKent said:


> Escorial there is some FANTASTIC stuff in this thread. I'm so glad someone bumped it. Enjoyed this



thanks TK.....art is so theraputic....the other day i was sketchin a group of lads in the park and two made there way over...i knew they were pissed...but it all worked out ok and i'm deffo gonna use it for my next work..thanks again


----------



## Firemajic

Looooove these.... completely fabulous! I love that the focus is on the mood, and your color choice enhances the mood... I like your unpretentious style.. Hope to see more...


----------



## escorial

Firemajic said:


> Looooove these.... completely fabulous! I love that the focus is on the mood, and your color choice enhances the mood... I like your unpretentious style.. Hope to see more...



thanks jul's..means alot...cool


----------



## escorial

picture from Dave Sinclair's book..Liverpool in the 80's...




paint it over the weekend....faneto


----------



## Firemajic

I am looking forward to seeing this finished, Escorial... happy painting..


----------



## TKent

I'm looking forward to this as well.


----------



## escorial




----------



## Bard_Daniel

escorial said:


> View attachment 16226View attachment 16227



I really like your second one. Gritty and real. 

Great stuff!


----------



## escorial

thanks howling wolf..i so like gritty....i want to paint working class life...


----------



## bobo

You're good at it Esc - the red one is the more optimistic, I like that - but, but, but: she (the model) wouldn't thank you for that a bit too heavy mandible


----------



## escorial

bobo said:


> You're good at it Esc - the red one is the more optimistic, I like that - but, but, but: she (the model) wouldn't thank you for that a bit too heavy mandible



you don't have to date her dude..ha,ha


----------



## Firemajic

Love this... the dark color palate creates a moody vibe, and the posture of the woman, [ head bowed] makes her look sad and lonely...


----------



## escorial

thanks jul's...that's the vibe i like.....downbeat,sombre just rocks my boat...what can you do when it's part of your nature..ha,ha..thanks kidda


----------



## TKent

Wow! They are both fantastic but the darker one is my fab. I adore it. Great job!!


----------



## Firemajic

escorial said:


> thanks jul's...that's the vibe i like.....downbeat,sombre just rocks my boat...what can you do when it's part of your nature..ha,ha..thanks kidda




Yeah.... our own perceptions sneak in...our secrets revealed in our Art..


----------



## escorial

TKent said:


> Wow! They are both fantastic but the darker one is my fab. I adore it. Great job!!



so cool TK....the first one is the first wash that helps me decide light and dark and then the final cut..i'm not big on natural light or realism..i like block muted tones with a tiny  bit of color popping through....

so true jul's....


----------



## Firemajic

My Sister and I both drew the same Picture of Winnie the Pooh... [ cartoon Bear] .. her sketch showed a soft, cuddly, friendly Bear... she used soft round lines...My sketch revealed a psycho Bear... on steroids ...  hahaaa....anyway... ')


----------



## escorial

Firemajic said:


> My Sister and I both drew the same Picture of Winnie the Pooh... [ cartoon Bear] .. her sketch showed a soft, cuddly, friendly Bear... she used soft round lines...My sketch revealed a psycho Bear... on steroids ...  hahaaa....anyway... ')


----------



## escorial

looking forward to painting this......


----------



## Firemajic

That is a fabulous photograph that you are using as a reference... I am looking forward to seeing your finished painting...


----------



## escorial

Firemajic said:


> That is a fabulous photograph that you are using as a reference... I am looking forward to seeing your finished painting...




the photo is from paul trevor's catalogue from his exhibit in 2011


----------



## escorial

really enjoyed painting this one....


----------



## TKent

Wonferful!


----------



## escorial

thanks TK


----------



## Bard_Daniel

I like the subtle display of all the different hues of color you used. 

Great stuff esc!


----------



## escorial

thank's man....


----------



## Firemajic

Love this... and I love your style... fabulous... thank you for sharing..


----------



## escorial

Cheers jul's....


----------



## escorial

Just got to paint now...


----------



## H.Brown

Looking good be great when it is completed  Esc.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

Woah! Look at that beaut! Looking forward to seeing it painted esc!


----------



## bobo

You're a very discipline artist, ESC - drawing meticulous first, then allocating fine tuned colours.
Working through the picture several times :champagne:


----------



## escorial

H.Brown said:


> Looking good be great when it is completed �� Esc.



yeah HB...paint it tonite


----------



## escorial

danielstj said:


> Woah! Look at that beaut! Looking forward to seeing it painted esc!




soon as howlingwolf..cheers man


----------



## escorial

bobo said:


> You're a very discipline artist, ESC - drawing meticulous first, then allocating fine tuned colours.
> Working through the picture several times :champagne:



it's all part of the fun bobo..thanks


----------



## am_hammy

escorial said:


> View attachment 16226View attachment 16227




These are fantastic. Love the second one. Great story starter.


----------



## escorial

am_hammy said:


> These are fantastic. Love the second one. Great story starter.



nice of you to say a-ha


----------



## escorial

two framed up...


----------



## escorial

Put on my watercolour wash an now ready to add acrylic/watercolour.....


----------



## Firemajic

Your work looks fabulous in their frames... I would be proud to hang any of them on my wall... ')


----------



## Bard_Daniel

Firemajic said:


> Your work looks fabulous in their frames... I would be proud to hang any of them on my wall... ')



Definitely!

Great stuff esc, I especially like the one of the woman walking down the street.


----------



## escorial

A fine compliment jul's...Thanks

So nice of you to say howling wolf...Cheers man


----------



## escorial

I really enjoy building up the acrylic over the watercolour wash...Few more an I'll be done


----------



## escorial

Finished...
View attachment 17133


----------



## TKent

love it!


----------



## H.Brown

Wow Esc your art work is awesome.


----------



## escorial

Thanks TK

Nice of you to say HB

Put in frame today..


----------



## Bard_Daniel

Great stuff man. Lookin' sharp! : D


----------



## escorial

Thanks howling wolf...
.


----------



## escorial

Just finished scratch

 


First wash done...







First acrylic...on

Building up the layers..


----------



## Bard_Daniel

Nice escorial! 

I like how you captured the almost rustic atmosphere of the apartment buildings and showed us, at least it seemed to me, a little bit of the human factor behind it (by portraying the person). All of this you did with your color, shading and crafting and that is freaking ACE man. That's the type of art I like.


----------



## escorial

Thanks danieljst,...Expressionism art is my thing an your spot on dude...So cool


----------



## Firemajic

It is intriguing to see the process and the progress... I really love the brick wall and the different tones you used there... fabulous work, Escorial ..


----------



## escorial

I do prefer shapes and blocks of colour...I like to incorporate abstract and expressionist bits to a more realistic image and the wall you mentioned was the most enjoyable part for me..Thanks jul's...


----------



## escorial

First preliminary scetch..When drawing from an image the most fun part is finding that view of perspective that alters from the image in a subtle way but keeping the image in mind


Finished outline an ready to paint...


----------



## escorial

First wash on...My fav colour is grey....


----------



## Firemajic

Looking GOOOOOD, Escorial... I love seeing the creative process... sooo intriguing...


----------



## escorial

Firemajic said:


> Looking GOOOOOD, Escorial... I love seeing the creative process... sooo intriguing...



Most people get wrapped up in wanting the world to acknowledge their creativity and being on a forum is all part of that but when you create it is such a cool thing even if you don't appreciate it at the time...


----------



## escorial

Few more layers to go yet..But enjoying it all...


----------



## escorial

Finished...


----------



## Firemajic

The perspective adds drama...nice work, Escorial, I can't wait to see what you do next!


----------



## escorial

Thanks jul's...Took a pic last night on way home from station...I might use...


----------



## Firemajic

This is faaabulous! Completely... It has the stone that you love to do, and a dramatic perspective...  doIT!!


----------



## LeeC

escorial said:


> Thanks jul's...Took a pic last night on way home from station...I might use...
> 
> 
> View attachment 17394


You turnin' into one of those artsy types


----------



## escorial

We're all luvies on WF...Ha,ha


----------



## sas

escorial said:


> picture from Dave Sinclair's book..Liverpool in the 80's...
> 
> View attachment 16127View attachment 16128
> View attachment 16228View attachment 16229
> 
> paint it over the weekend....faneto




Just saw your work. Love it.  On the woman seated, I've a question. I saw the photograph you based it on. Why did you choose to leave off the graffiti?


----------



## escorial

I like to use block colours and abstract elements to convey an Expressionist image...details like graffiti an other stuff tend to break up the solid feel I go for..Thanks sas...


----------



## sas

Esc....Hi, sorry I had to smile, a bit, at your reply, regarding leaving graffiti off, which is definitely "expressionist" & "abstract."


----------



## escorial

There is a big element of humour in a Banksy an before that graffiti was just as you described and has evolved into more structured format...I adore street murials and graffiti and I'm often blown away by there inorvation an delivery....


----------



## sas

Here, in Detroit, we call it abstract, expressionist, soulful art. Revered. Beats crumbling walls that weep mortar. I wrote a poem about it recently, but haven't posted it in workshop, yet.  Maybe I will. Maybe I should.  I love your work.


----------



## escorial

Nice of you to say sas..Cheers...Be cool to read your piece
...Great topic to pick..So cool


----------



## escorial

Preliminary scetch done..




First wash down...


----------



## sas

Esc,  Do you have architectural background? Good perspective. I will be interested to see the artistic focal point.


----------



## escorial

Never had any formal training in any aspect of drawing and painting....I have painted on and off for years..Cheers sas....I don't use much light shading in my work but this will...im looking forward to painting it...


----------



## SilverMoon

Attachment 16127Attachment 16128
Attachment 16228Attachment 16229

esc, fantastic! I worked for an architectural firm and your layout is as good as any of the renderers. The painting? Love, love it. Very Edward Hopper, one if my favorites, though the women are placed in a bedroom. You've captured the same starkness and sense of isolation.


----------



## escorial

Thankyou SilverMoon..Nice of you to say...Hopper..Yeah he was fantastic..His wife wasn't his biggest fan but she wouldn't let him use female models...Makes one think was his home life a big influence on his work...Cheers SM


----------



## Sebald

I know David Hockney used acrylic paint (his swimming-pool pictures).


----------



## Bard_Daniel

Looking forward to see what you do with this one escorial. The lines are very sharp and enticing. I'll be keeping an eye out for when you work with it! : D


----------



## escorial

Hockey latest show has been a rip roaring success...Sold out and extended...Seen one of his pool paintings and it's as if he uses paint like watercolour and it's all seems flat but he can make it all stand out and give a perspective that's a cross between surealism and life...Cool Sebald

Thanks howling wolf..I'm going to incorporate light but in a block format ...Cheers dude


----------



## Sebald

I hope you do post the results. Very exciting


----------



## escorial

Enjoying the effect of incorporating light into it..






Building up the layers...

About halfway..


----------



## Firemajic

SQUEeeeek!!! So exciting to watch this take shape....  LOOOOVEIT! Get busy, I am impatient !!! 
Thank you for sharing the process, I gives me a greater appreciation for the finished masterpiece....


----------



## escorial

Thanks jul's it's such a pleasure to share my work in progress..thanks


----------



## Sebald

I didn't realise you were an artist, already. Your pictures are great. Fauvist? It's one of my favourite movements. I cried actual tears once in a Munch show.


----------



## escorial

Fauvism is amazing and I seen my first fauv painting by Mattie's last year..I get the emotion you felt Sebald..Had a few of them over the years...Great post...


----------



## Sebald

I just took a look at one of your blog entries. The one that contains "I asked him why he didn't jump in the river." Genius.


----------



## escorial

Had to reign myself in an stop going over board on the abstract element of this one....Still it's good to stop and let things even out....


----------



## Sebald

Are you with a gallery, Esc? This is absolutely brilliant. Now that's how to get light into a painting. If you change it in any way, I'll send round the art police.


----------



## escorial

for me it was about using light as a block colour and removing the linear lines by altering the black to get away from a perspective in the drawing i tried to get away from while keeping the image recognisable....a bit like abstract reality if there is such a thing..thankyou  Sebald for the kind words....


----------



## Sebald

So hard to do. Light isn't a block colour. You can't buy it in a tube. I'll read your description a few times, and see if I can understand.


----------



## escorial

Sebald said:


> So hard to do. Light isn't a block colour. You can't buy it in a tube. I'll read your description a few times, and see if I can understand.



most of my paintings are split into a few blocks of the same colour....it's like putting reality in a block format but still keeping elements of reality...when i look around i see blocks of colour before i pick up on the definition in the image..


----------



## LeeC

escorial said:


> most of my paintings are split into a few blocks of the same colour....it's like putting reality in a block format but still keeping elements of reality...when i look around i see blocks of colour before i pick up on the definition in the image..


Hmmm, he's drifting further into that fuzzy, artsy frame of mind


----------



## Sebald

Yeah that makes sense.


----------



## escorial

LeeC said:


> Hmmm, he's drifting further into that fuzzy, artsy frame of mind



i've tried mixin with the arty set but they won't let me in...i often thought it was because of my middle class values coming from a working class upbringing...i've never met a bunch of stuck up people in my life..but i like them...i've tried poetry nights an stuff...life drawing classes but they just ignore me...i'm just very needy..ha,ha


----------



## Sebald

Ah heartbreaking story. Yeah, to be honest, they can be a bit wary of people who don't have an art degree. I did study art, and I found them to be a wonderful group of people. I think artists get so much stick for being pretentious, they naturally club together. It's a factor, anyway, maybe.


----------



## aj47

escorial said:


> most of my paintings are split into a few blocks of the same colour....it's like putting reality in a block format but still keeping elements of reality...when i look around i see blocks of colour before i pick up on the definition in the image..



It's like in programming, asking "if we can adjust the value of gravity in the program, what if we set it to negative?" and we do it.  There's a video out there of a car game where someone did that then ran a demo.  It's a kind of thinking that's amazingly simple, but amazingly *different*.


----------



## escorial

Sebald said:


> Ah heartbreaking story. Yeah, to be honest, they can be a bit wary of people who don't have an art degree. I did study art, and I found them to be a wonderful group of people. I think artists get so much stick for being pretentious, they naturally club together. It's a factor, anyway, maybe.



i've never fitted in most places......there's an army of us and we pass each other all the time unawares who or what we have incommon....


----------



## escorial

astroannie said:


> It's like in programming, asking "if we can adjust the value of gravity in the program, what if we set it to negative?" and we do it.  There's a video out there of a car game where someone did that then ran a demo.  It's a kind of thinking that's amazingly simple, but amazingly *different*.




you paint with words.....


----------



## Sebald

Astroannie, you've really blown my mind with your comment. I had never thought programming could be abstract like that.


----------



## Sebald

Escorial, the world is lonely and strange, no doubt.

But it does contain songs like this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1d4r9awjKE&sns=em


----------



## escorial

Sebald said:


> Escorial, the world is lonely and strange, no doubt.
> 
> But it does contain songs like this:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1d4r9awjKE&sns=em



always liked a bit of elvis...remmeber buying armed fources when it first come out but never got to see him yet..still of to a gig tonite to see paul weller..the luv will be flowing...


----------



## Sebald

I'm jealous. Have a good time.


----------



## aj47

Sebald said:


> Astroannie, you've really blown my mind with your comment. I had never thought programming could be abstract like that.



Huh?  I mean, I've coded for 40 years.  I can't conceive of it not-being "like that" because to solve the problem, you have to really understand the problem, in some ways, better than the people who deal with the system as part of their everyday job.  And when you understand it, you can ... play with it.


----------



## Sebald

astroannie said:


> Huh?  I mean, I've coded for 40 years.  I can't conceive of it not-being "like that" because to solve the problem, you have to really understand the problem, in some ways, better than the people who deal with the system as part of their everyday job.  And when you understand it, you can ... play with it.



Apologies, I'm unbelievably lo-tec. This is pretty much my first time inside the interweb ha ha. The idea of coding is totally bedazzling. I admire it, though. If you wanted to explain it, or at least say more about what it means to you, I'd be really interested.


----------



## aj47

I'll make a thread in the lounge maybe ...


----------



## Sebald

Great


----------



## escorial

Sebald said:


> I'm jealous. Have a good time.



up close an personal gig tonite..weller delivered...


----------



## Sebald

Sounds amazing.


----------



## escorial

yeah the monfred hall is only small...he's releasing a new album soon an back on the arena circuit but i always like to make the smaller gigs....


----------



## Sebald

You could at least pretend he was rubbish ha ha


----------



## escorial

well he did through a tizzy fit when he come back on for the encore with an acoustic set..told someone to shut up or i'll just get off an have a cup of tea...oh to be a rock star..


----------



## Sebald

Yeah, I do that all the time in my job (no I don't). Having a cup of tea isn't very rock and roll. It's probably a euphemism, eh?


----------



## escorial

think he's mellowed so much now the kid from woking....finished with a john lennon song... love is real....mellow weller


----------



## Sebald

Ah great choice


----------



## escorial

Took this photo and will use it for my next piece


----------



## Bard_Daniel

escorial said:


> Took this photo and will use it for my next piece
> 
> View attachment 17610



Hey esc! Cool stuff. I'm very interested in how you are going to portray the "shop" window as well. It is a shop, right?

I'll keep poking my head in here to check to see your progress. : D


----------



## escorial

Charity shop dude


----------



## Sebald

Yeah looks great. Sad subject. Are you mostly seeing the light, or something else?


----------



## escorial

I tend to keep away from light,shadows an detail I go for a mono 1 dimensional image with the emphasis on blocks of mostly muted colours...People make great shapes and I put them in just for that..cheers


----------



## Sebald

I hope you gave him fifty pee.


----------



## escorial

If I see him I always give him money...I took a pic a few weeks back but you could see his face so I deleted it...The lad rocks an he's got his issues and someday it would be great if he could find a safer life...Cheers Sebald


----------



## Sebald

Thanks for that. I had quite an emotional reaction to the first photo.


----------



## escorial

I wanted to paint this lad but I thought it might be disrespectable and I'm still somewhat unsure... He's ok with it but the guy is very vunerable and hasn't alot going for him... It's one of them situations for me...


----------



## Bard_Daniel

It's a great sketch esc. Nice smooth lines with a certain crispness to it.


----------



## escorial

danielstj said:


> It's a great sketch esc. Nice smooth lines with a certain crispness to it.



Thanks man...The scetch is the part I do enjoy the most..One can keep going sometimes but it's the building block to the end thing..Cheers man....


----------



## escorial

Watercolour wash on an next the acrylics....


----------



## Bard_Daniel

Nice!


----------



## Sebald

danielstj said:


> Nice!



It's beautiful, Escorial. It's great the way you've interacted with the poor guy, and involved him in the picture. Made him feel human again.


----------



## escorial

Sebald said:


> It's beautiful, Escorial. It's great the way you've interacted with the poor guy, and involved him in the picture. Made him feel human again.



street people are just like anyone else nice,nasy,horrible,funny,kind....this kid rocks..gotta lotta issues and he will admit he's done things and if I was caught up in that one would probably give him a wide birth but sometimes I connect with someone an I often don't know why....


----------



## Sebald

It's all credit to you, that you do. It comes through in your pictures. You don't romanticise things. You see them in a true way, and have the skills to translate that into paint.


----------



## Firemajic

escorial said:


> Watercolour wash on an next the acrylics....
> View attachment 17908






Completely fabulous!!! This one is my second favorite, my personal favorite is proudly hanging on my wall, in my bedroom... 
There is a bleak feeling of despair and it is moody and dark.... the colors you used enhance this feeling... love your style....:star::star::star:


----------



## escorial

Thankyou jul's....my style is on a par with how you describe it...fab....

Finished work..


----------



## Bard_Daniel

The mood that you capture is just brilliant esc. Great work!


----------



## escorial

Thanks man..i want to make him look like he was just part of the scene to express the need to avoid and ignore their situation an just walk by..so I used the colours to try and make him invisible with the background..it's not a moral thing it's just the way it is...


----------



## Bard_Daniel

escorial said:


> Thanks man..i want to make him look like he was just part of the scene to express the need to avoid and ignore their situation an just walk by..so I used the colours to try and make him invisible with the background..it's not a moral thing it's just the way it is...



I think you nailed it, esc. I really like, in your work, how you use color. I'm big on tones and hues and how they can be used to show so much. 

Let me know what you're thinking of doing next if you want. I'll take a look at it probably the first day you post it up and follow up as it gets updated.


----------



## sas

escorial said:


> Thanks man..i want to make him look like he was just part of the scene to express the need to avoid and ignore their situation an just walk by..so I used the colours to try and make him invisible with the background..it's not a moral thing it's just the way it is...




Hmmm. I would not say he was "invisible".  Colors he wears are vibrant.  No?


----------



## escorial

Invisible in a literal sense no..maybe blend would be a more apt word...the white of the building and the speck of red an the colour of the floor were echoed in his face,blanket and detail on his clothes..the blue was strong to suggest that there is a person here...thanks sas


----------



## sas

I used to have a print of Picasso's The Frugal Repast. It has always been my favorite of his work. You're, no doubt, familiar with it, if not take a look. It reminds me of your work. Note, Picasso did not use color on it, which, to me, made all the difference. Color intrudes on harsh reality.


----------



## escorial

I recall that etching when I first read absinthe by Emile Zola and it was used on the cover..colour can be used in many ways with many different cultures putting significance to what colour can portray..an the use of many mediums to portray a feeling an mood is very much a personal preference and harsh reality can be used as you say to great effect that way...the first  painting I thought of about such a topic was another Pablo..his gurnica...cheers sas


----------



## Sebald

escorial said:


> Thankyou jul's....my style is on a par with how you describe it...fab....
> 
> Finished work..
> View attachment 17965



It's really good, Escorial. It's really come a long way. Almost completely different to your  first photographs. Well done.


----------



## escorial

Thanks Sebald...cheers


----------



## escorial

Went walkabout today in toxteth Liverpool 8 to take some pic's for my next work but I ended up walking back into city centre an took this one an will use it..


----------



## escorial

First wash an coat on...I do like gray


----------



## sas

Good choice. I like muted gray with pop of red. I'd love to see it with the graffiti. Really. It is what sets it apart.


----------



## Sebald

escorial said:


> First wash an coat on...I do like gray
> View attachment 18091



Sorry, double post, glitchy phone.


----------



## Sebald

escorial said:


> First wash an coat on...I do like gray
> View attachment 18091



It's really good. Your colours remind me of Morandi. The still lifes. I have an old book of his paintings propped up on my bookshelf, and just seeing the cover every day makes me happy.


----------



## escorial

Morandi Deffo knew what he liked to do and just kept doing it..I do admire that...as you say a work can effect you and that is all the artist can ask..Morandi would have to be pleased with that I reckon..thanks Seebald


----------



## Sebald

Do you have one favourite painter, Esc, if you had to choose?


----------



## escorial

I can recall popping into the national galley during a break from work an standing in front of a van Gogh and was just  blown away....years later I admired all the fauvist works..so it's a bit like what's your fav song which often changes and for many years I've been hoping to see more and more German Expressionist works..if I could have one work of art to put in my living room it would be van gohgs last painting...not the best of his but in those brush strokes is his battle with life and death..


Those crows....


----------



## Sebald

Yeah. Those crows.


----------



## escorial

Do you have a fav Sebald...


----------



## Sebald

It's like you say, it's hard to choose. Do you know Sigmar Polke?


----------



## escorial

Is she the 90 year old polka dot painter..seen her on a documentary talking to her shrink
.


----------



## Sebald

I've definitely won Pretentious Post of the Week, I know.

There's a picture by him called Untitled (dots) 1963. I can't explain it, but it is my favourite picture of all time. It's just splodges, really. I can't defend it.


----------



## Sebald

escorial said:


> Is she the 90 year old polka dot painter..seen her on a documentary talking to her shrink
> .



No, but that sounds great ha ha.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

I like your next work esc and it's great hearing you talk about art. Van Gogh is a huge favorite of mine so I'm very pleased to hear you like his works. I may ask you, at some point, for artists to go to in an effort to expand my horizons of art.

Cheers man, so cool!


----------



## escorial

sas said:


> Good choice. I like muted gray with pop of red. I'd love to see it with the graffiti. Really. It is what sets it apart.



The graffiti is something I do leave out and I do enjoy taking pics of it.. usually when there is a political edge...took one in L8 but I never want to paint them


----------



## escorial

danielstj said:


> I like your next work esc and it's great hearing you talk about art. Van Gogh is a huge favorite of mine so I'm very pleased to hear you like his works. I may ask you, at some point, for artists to go to in an effort to expand my horizons of art.
> 
> Cheers man, so cool!



Look forward to it dude...


----------



## sas

escorial said:


> The graffiti is something I do leave out and I do enjoy taking pics of it.. usually when there is a political edge...took one in L8 but I never want to paint them
> View attachment 18106
> View attachment 18107




I am going to go back to painting. You've inspired me to incorporate graffiti in mine. Must be my Detroit blood. I am itching to do it. Guess I see it as a poem holding up decaying walls. It speaks to me.


----------



## escorial

That's great sas..often a beginning and then a period were a creative urge is surpassed by another outlet can lead to a burst of creativity that can only be a good thing in my eyes...one looks forward to seeing your work and hopefully you will share on here...bring it on sas


----------



## sas

I've been planning on using metal instead of canvas, but wasn't sure of what I wanted to incorporate. Now I know! 
You were my muse. Smiles.


----------



## escorial

Were..already you write in the past tense while considering future endeavors...this is your time..


----------



## Sebald

It's great the way you both look at the same image, and see totally different things.


----------



## -xXx-

escorial said:


> First wash an coat on...I do like gray



did you know you can suspend graphite
in white acrylic wash and great fabulous
greys?
the mute(transparency) produced by
additional washes permits fabulous
things to happen.
jussayin'

*did i mention _fabulous_?*


----------



## escorial

-xXx- said:


> did you know you can suspend graphite
> in white acrylic wash and great fabulous
> greys?
> the mute(transparency) produced by
> additional washes permits fabulous
> things to happen.
> jussayin'
> 
> *did i mention _fabulous_?*



Have you any examples of it...cool


----------



## -xXx-

escorial said:


> Have you any examples of it...cool


ummm, yes.
ummm.
i think i have an option.
but it won't happen today.
ohhhh, the 4 over in the classifieds
were all acrylic.
not the best examples of graphite
suspension though.
i'll figure something out.
you may reconsider adding graffiti
to some of your work.
p4n


----------



## Firemajic

escorial said:


> First wash an coat on...I do like gray
> View attachment 18091






Love this... completely unexpected scene to paint, but the perspective of the building makes it very interesting, and the graffiti will be sublime...


----------



## sas

xxx, Fire:  I keep begging for that graffiti. No go. Must be the poet in me...and the both of you.  smiles


----------



## -xXx-

sas said:


> xxx, Fire:  I keep begging for that graffiti. No go. Must be the poet in me...and the both of you.  smiles


*wait 'til he discovers a whole new series of techniques*
*it _could_ happen*


----------



## Firemajic

I was just reading through this thread....I love the graffiti, but if you do not want it in your painting, Escorial, it is your choice, but I will have to admit... I was excited to see how you would do it in your style...


----------



## escorial

Firemajic said:


> I was just reading through this thread....I love the graffiti, but if you do not want it in your painting, Escorial, it is your choice, but I will have to admit... I was excited to see how you would do it in your style...



I'm not big on detail jul's in my stuff...this is all about fitting in as much grey as I can..cheers


----------



## escorial

So many vertical an parrelal lines make this a joy to work on...


----------



## Sebald

Wow.

That's horrible.

No, I'm joking. It's gorgeous.


----------



## escorial

Thanks Sebald...
That's enough for today..looking forward to going back to it soon


----------



## LeeC

Nice work


----------



## escorial

Cheers..LC...


----------



## sas

I like the lines and simplicity. Very deco.


----------



## escorial

sas said:


> I like the lines and simplicity. Very deco.



I like that structured feel the lines and block colour gives...I don't go much for depth an detail overall..thanks sas....


----------



## escorial

Done...


----------



## Firemajic

:champagne::applause::applause::applause::love_heart::champagne::champagne::tickled_pink:

SQUEEEEeeeeEKkk! This is fabulous!!!! Simple clean lines, that pop of color adds some drama... loooooooveIT... it has a surreal vibe that I adore.... OOoo.....


----------



## escorial

Pop of colour... that's so cool...thanks juls


----------



## -xXx-

somehow i thought you would chisel and chisel
until the grey slated the visual space.
love your tone work!
i no longer believe you hold no value for detail.
subtle.
very nice rendering of composition;
complementary final presentation.


----------



## escorial

I do struggle at times to keep grey at Bay but the colour is so prevalent around me and it just such a comfortable colour for me...detail is in their but I try to take an image and bring a feeling of abstraction but keeping the image identifiable with a modicum of artistic interpretation..thanks xXx for your pov..great stuff...


----------



## escorial

Took this walking back into the city and will use it for my next one...


----------



## Sebald

Looks great.


----------



## -xXx-

geometries?
like the architectural combo.
particularly curious as to how you will address
the more direct human construct
and
the less direct construct by influence
compositional elements.
_*intrigued*_


----------



## escorial

Cheers Sebald

The lines and angles are sturdy but the river and sky along with the backdrop will make for a solid and fluid picture cut in a diagonal perspective...cheers 3x


----------



## Sebald

It's a good photo, by itself. That streetlight is very melancholy. Do you know yet if you'll keep in the railing in the foreground?


----------



## escorial

Yes...use it to give it a feeling of perspective that is not always accurate..


----------



## escorial

Put first wash on later...


----------



## Firemajic

escorial said:


> Put first wash on later...
> View attachment 18513





Soooo cool, I am always intrigued by the things that inspire your art, it is awesome to watch your creative process, and to see the painting evolve... thank you


----------



## escorial

Thanks juls...popping my stuff in here is a buzz for me....


----------



## Bard_Daniel

Cool stuff, esc!

I think the crescent gate was executed VERY nicely. I was interested to see how you were going to approach it.


----------



## escorial

Thanks danielstj...

First splatter....


----------



## PiP

escorial said:


> Took this walking back into the city and will use it for my next one...
> View attachment 18433



I like the geometrical contrast of this pic, Esc.


----------



## Firemajic

This is realllly taking shape, and it is sooo cool to see the process.... thank you for taking the time to share   I am quite addicted to watching you work and seeing the painting morph and change as you add layers of color...


----------



## Bard_Daniel

Esc,

It is coming out great. Very cool approach. I'm very pumped to see it finished. 

Your painting process is also fascinating.


----------



## escorial

Thanks juls and danielstj...shud be done soon...you rock guys...


----------



## escorial

Decided to change it as I was not getting the block of colour I was aiming for with the sky and water..but it's enjoyable trying new bits..fair way to go but enjoying the process...


----------



## Sebald

That's looking great, Esc. What a colour.


----------



## escorial

Sebald said:


> That's looking great, Esc. What a colour.




i mixed some grey colour an decided to walk away....there will be some grey though..ha,ha


----------



## LeeC

mood altering perspective ;-)


----------



## escorial

LeeC said:


> mood altering perspective ;-)



i often leave figures out of paintings and aim for a mood...cheers man


----------



## Sebald

No, it's excellent.

What will you do if there's a world shortage of black and white paint?


----------



## Firemajic

escorial said:


> i often leave figures out of paintings and aim for a mood...cheers man




I get that from your work, that you are creating a "Mood"... the colors you use, the stark lines, and your style work together and give a cooooool vibe...


----------



## escorial

a nightmare seebald..ha,ha

all them mood swings i've had are now in my stufff..thanks jul's


----------



## jackjohn

I am want to but the WaterColurs painting of wild locations and of rivers. Can you suggest me the best web site from where I will purchase this?


----------



## escorial

Ebay


----------



## escorial

Done...


----------



## -xXx-

<3
_*looks for graffitti*
*pretty sure it's in the subtle grey work*_


----------



## jackjohn

escorial said:


> Ebay




Any other option.


----------



## escorial

DIY


----------



## Sebald

Fantastic. You've got so much looseness in there. And a lot of colour. I can definitely see pink!  

Well done, Esc. It's really something.


----------



## escorial

Thanks sebald..I have a fair bit of colour that comes through but the pics don't pick up on it all..cheers


----------



## Sebald

I was walking with a friend, once, who paints. We were in the middle of the countryside. Green fields, green hedges, green trees as far as the eye could see. She looked around and said, almost to herself, 'There's so much black.'


----------



## escorial

Some just see blocks of colour first

Have you ever seen your username drawn in the sand


----------



## escorial

-xXx- said:


> <3
> _*looks for graffitti*
> *pretty sure it's in the subtle grey work*_


----------



## Sebald

Ha ha that's amazing.


----------



## Sebald

You're so original. What a great way to capture a moment in time.


----------



## -xXx-

permission to av?

<-
_sand
and toes
-no nos-
suppose
the ebb and flows
grows the rose?_
*after edit, per sebald v*


----------



## Sebald

av -xXx- ?


----------



## escorial

My next work is a pic I took of my fav spot at the arts hub we're I can eat an drink with a great view of what's going on...gonna ad a few pigeons....


----------



## sas

Esc...I can see the composition that attracts your artist's eye. Will look forward to seeing it. If you are selling your work, consider having a choice between finished drawing, without color, and one with. I am always drawn to the sketch, especially one with architectural lines like yours.


----------



## escorial

I enjoy the scetch...and I often have to stop before I put to much detail in that will disappear once the paint gets splashed on...detail and natural light an shade are not my thing but the build up of layers and colour which I can put on paper which has a limit works for me..thanks sas


----------



## Firemajic

escorial said:


> Done...
> 
> View attachment 18793







Love the surreal vibe... moody....


----------



## Firemajic

escorial said:


> My next work is a pic I took of my fav spot at the arts hub we're I can eat an drink with a great view of what's going on...gonna ad a few pigeons....
> 
> View attachment 18878




Escorial, I notice in the pics of the scenes that inspire you to paint, there are always these POPS of color.... I wonder if that is what draws you to the pics... stark color, then the drama of that small pop of color... fabulous...


----------



## escorial

Firemajic said:


> Love the surreal vibe... moody....



Yeah...moody blue...nope..moody grey..thanks juls
Colour is there but I like to bury it  and let it come through as a base colour...you can't see it to well on the pics but it's there...cool juls..the photos are to colourful for me but it does attract me to the image...


----------



## TKent

Interesting. I've never even thought of the blowdryer. I am ADD and my impatience has never matched well with "waiting" for things to dry. So I end up with a mess. Thanks for the tip  



sigmadog said:


> In general, the process of watercolors and oils is in opposition: In watercolors, normally one paints from light to dark - in oils one usually paints from dark to light.
> 
> I'm more inclined towards the oil methodology (dark to light), and making the mental switch in watercolor is difficult.
> 
> That said, watercolors are much easier to work with in terms of setup and cleanup, and there are no fumes to deal with. Keeping a blow-dryer handy when working in watercolors is helpful also to speed the drying time.


----------



## escorial

First scetch dun


----------



## Sebald

Looking good, Mr E.


----------



## escorial

Thanks miss s


----------



## -xXx-

have you considered making your initial
outline sketches available as coloring sheets?
imho, you have a gift for framing content.
jussayin'


----------



## escorial

-xXx- said:


> have you considered making your initial
> outline sketches available as coloring sheets?
> imho, you have a gift for framing content.
> jussayin'



I would prefer to do a dot to dot book..


----------



## -xXx-

_*sharpens pencil*
*and eraser*_


----------



## Sebald

Great idea, -xXx-. Dot-to-dot Mona Lisa. Dot-to-dot Sunflowers. Dot-to-dot of Damien Hirst's spot paintings. Wait a minute. How the heck would you handle that?


----------



## escorial

.  .  .  .  .  .
  .     .     .
.   . .   . .    .


----------



## Sebald

Excellent.


----------



## escorial

Might start up painting with your feet classes...I do enjoy it


----------



## Sebald

For real? Don't get -xXx-'s hopes up now if it isn't true.


----------



## escorial

Just getting ready to paint my scetch


----------



## Sebald

That's so funny. No-one could stay grumpy while looking at that. Do you paint in the nude?


----------



## escorial

Naked painting with your feet classes...could be an earner


----------



## Sebald

It could go very wrong... or very right ha ha.


----------



## escorial

Sebald said:


> It could go very wrong... or very right ha ha.



Thought I'd give it a go....


----------



## Sebald

Escorial, you're a genus rofilel:

That's the best thing I've ever seen.

But where are you going to hang your paint pot?


----------



## escorial

It is vital ones paint pot Is well hung


----------



## Sebald

Ha ha. You have to stop letting shyness hold you back.


----------



## escorial

First splash


----------



## sas

escorial said:


> View attachment 19003
> 
> First splash




Well, truthfully, I would hang it, as is. This seems to have a message. It speaks to me. If finished, it will be mute. Nice, with good lines, but mute. Maybe because I still consider myself unfinished, and kinda like that I am.


----------



## escorial

I have three stages..the scetch and deciding when to stop..then there is the different layers and colours before finding the overall look and the final stage is leaving alone regardless of how one could alter it on another given day..so sas in a way you are a work in progress with no end in sight...an I think that makes you more open to whatever comes your way..


----------



## sas

I guess I love the ghostliness of how it looks now...a table & chairs waiting for those now gone who can't return.  The poet in me, I'm sure.


----------



## escorial

I was the last to sit in the middle chair in the photo I used and I sat in it yesterday to after seeing a rothko an a few others at the Tate...


----------



## Sebald

Very nice. I understand what Sas means. Unfinished things are appealing in their own way.

Rothko!


----------



## sas

Or, I might leave one chair ghost-like.  Hmmm. It would be compelling.


----------



## escorial

Grey never far away..


----------



## Sebald

Great, Esc. Trembling with tension.


----------



## sas

Please say you're going to stop now. Perfect. Absolute perfection. Ghost chairs.


----------



## escorial

Thanks sebald....apt and descriptive words thanks

Wow sas....thank you but it's already moved on a bit...cheers


----------



## escorial

Black lines is normally half way for me...


----------



## sas

Gosh, it's a wow right NOW.  Really.  Fabulous. Tell me it's finished.


----------



## escorial

No...about half way.
.


----------



## escorial

Done....


----------



## PiP

Wow, Esc. I can see you improving with every picture!


----------



## escorial

You never stop learning PiP....cheers


----------



## sas

escorial said:


> Done....
> 
> View attachment 19131




So glad you left the "ghost chairs"! It is a painting with a poetic message.   Nice.


----------



## escorial

Thanks sas...


----------



## Sebald

It really is great.


----------



## escorial

Thanks sebald...sat there today and the temporary white an blue structure has gone...


----------



## Sebald

That makes it even better.


----------



## escorial

It will probably return..they rent out the spot..that one was for barbeque grub...lately though they split the courtyard in half an wedding reception take place...


----------



## Sebald

Not much grey at a wedding, Esc.


----------



## escorial

Went looking today for a pic to paint along the docks but ended up walking all the way home after getting on the costal path an I came across all these starlings or blackbirds in the bushes...not gonna be an easy one


----------



## bobo

Whow - a vision test - where are the starlings ??
Interesting sky though


----------



## escorial

Yeah its more of an attempt to take two block colours grey an green with all their shades an see if I can keep them from turning into mush...the sky should be no probs but the green a colour that calms the soul will be tricky...the birds are in the bushes and there is a lot of them..when a dog walker came past they took flight an I took the pic but deleted it because I knew I would use as it was a dramatic scene...thanks bobo


----------



## bobo

But there ARE several hues of green in the pic.
In the background we have the real dark green, and in middleground and foreground we have a lighter green - and then on the tips of those lighter green botanics we have something almost white green - lol 
Further in the lower right corner we have some plants which are more yellow-green than the rest 
Voila ! - 'a 'whiter shade of pearl' - or 'Botanics in 3 to 4 green hues/washings'.
Just you get started, young knight


----------



## bobo

Your pic got me to remember a game I playd with some on the net, called 'can you espy ??' - one presented a photo with something to espy in, and said - 
like I do now:
Can you espy the bird ??


----------



## escorial

In the middle of the big tree about 3/4 the way up..!


----------



## bobo

escorial said:


> In the middle of the big tree about 3/4 the way up..!



So right you are 
The bird is flying - first it had been cirkling around me chattering as in playing, and then it took flight - got it !!


----------



## escorial

in Liverpool guy's often say..i'm going out with me bird


----------



## bobo

escorial said:


> in Liverpool guy's often say..i'm going out with me bird



Well, that's something else, isn't it ??
He probably took his lady out for dinner ??


----------



## escorial

You take your Judy out for dinner


----------



## bobo

escorial said:


> You take your Judy out for dinner


and a Judy is ?????????


----------



## escorial

Your bird is your girlfriend an your Judy is your wife


----------



## bobo

escorial said:


> Your bird is your girlfriend an your Judy is your wife



Whou - that organized !! - and as a girlfriend can fly away, she's a bird - but a wife can't,  so she's not a bird - but why 'Judy' ??
Here a Nana is a girl (after the book of Emile Zola) - and a gar someone like yourself


----------



## escorial

bobo said:


> Whou - that organized !! - and as a girlfriend can fly away, she's a bird - but a wife can't,  so she's not a bird - but why 'Judy' ??
> Here a Nana is a girl (after the book of Emile Zola) - and a gar someone like yourself



Punch n judy


----------



## bobo

escorial said:


> Punch n judy



Enticing - but what does 'judy' mean ??


----------



## escorial

Punch is husband an Judy is the wife... that's the way to do it..


----------



## bobo

escorial said:


> Punch is husband an Judy is the wife... that's the way to do it..



O - Kay, so he's not punching his wife, glad to hear that 
(you never know with those from Liverpool )


----------



## escorial

Who's eating all the sausages bobo


----------



## bobo

escorial said:


> Who's eating all the sausages bobo



Which sausages ??


----------



## escorial

The crocodile and not the one with the ticking clock


----------



## bobo

escorial said:


> The crocodile and not the one with the ticking clock


You've been at the childrens' library reading 'Croc, the little crocodile, who didn't like sausages, but preferred asparagus' - right ??


----------



## escorial

No need for scetch...on this one


----------



## escorial

Dib,dib,dab,dab


----------



## sas

escorial said:


> Dib,dib,dab,dab
> View attachment 19225





Oh! Now it has emerged! Like it! 

Now, the question remains, when to call it done.
It reminds me of advice I give, but rarely followed myself, to newly weds.

The secret of a good marriage, is leaving one thing left unsaid. Of course, the trick is in knowing which thing. I feel it's the same with a painting...when to stop.


----------



## escorial

Thanks sas


----------



## Firemajic

escorial said:


> Done....
> 
> View attachment 19131




Love this, Escorial... seems like there is more detail, and my eye keeps going to the stone work, the floor... I love that you kept the colors so sharp and clean, the whole painting has a surreal vibe... fabulous... I wonder, is the process getting easier for you? And do you still enjoy it as much, or more than when you first started....


----------



## escorial

Thanks juls...it's such a buzz lately and it is getting better with every painting...and thinking about starting a new one each time is challenging..thanks juls

Here comes the grey


----------



## escorial

Long way to go..


----------



## Sebald

Love the way this one's going. That's a difficult photo/ subject. Your treatment is more abstract, so far, than some of your others. Wonderful colour. Cezanne!


----------



## escorial

Thanks Alice...


----------



## Sebald

"Imagination is the only weapon in the war against reality." Lewis Carroll


----------



## Sebald

escorial said:


> Thanks Alice...
> View attachment 19285



Ah, lovely picture. Yes, I do wear a dress like that, every day.


----------



## escorial




----------



## Sebald

Wow. 

I know you might be changing it but that is an amazing rain-filled English sky.


----------



## escorial

Put a white wash over it tomorrow...


----------



## Sebald

Ooh. I wish I'd brought me brolly.


----------



## escorial

Put the birds in....


----------



## bobo

escorial said:


> Put the birds in....
> 
> View attachment 19290



Right - gives perspective


----------



## escorial

Make or break time..the foliage is going on..


----------



## bobo

What's that - a green needle ?? 
- with a button - sewing a button on, and rested the work on your painting ??
Sorry, but I vote for that of yesterday on top of the page.


----------



## Sebald

I don't see what you're seeing, Bobo. This looks amazing to me.


----------



## bobo

You don't see the green needle and the button, Sebald ?? :alien:


----------



## Sebald

Ah Bobo... it's a brush and a dish of paint. They're resting on the surface!


----------



## bobo

O-o-oh, tricky one, that vision test, eh ?? #-o

And what about this one - what's that beige mess at the bottom ??


----------



## Kevin

looks like sandy shoreline--slightly built up dunes, grown over.


----------



## bobo

Kevin said:


> looks like sandy shoreline--slightly built up dunes, grown over.



Yeah - or a sandstorm rising - I still prefere the one on top of the last page, ... even if it should show to be the same in disguise - lollol

Well, that's what he writes - obviously


----------



## escorial

Bobo...it's still unfinished...I just get a buzz at showing each stage...

Cheers..Alice

It's exactly what you describe Kevin

Finished for today..let it dry an work on it tomorrow..


Thanks for looking...


----------



## escorial

Finished..get a frame tomorrow


----------



## bobo

The colors are very good, Esq
and I had such rugs at a time - liked them


----------



## Sebald

Great, great, great. I'm running out of adjectives to describe your pictures, Esc, ha  ha. 

I can't get over that sky. I can smell it. And the damp sand. 

Why are you admiring the rug, Bobo? You're in a strange mood today. Have you tried to paint a sky? It's REALLY HARD.


----------



## bobo

Strange mood ?? - no, no, no - am a multifaceted personality, who had had a hard day - nothing strange there 
Want to see an aquarelle sky ??
alas not by me, but nevertheless 
(excuse me esq for showing alien paintings here )
click on it.


----------



## Sebald

bobo said:


> Strange mood ?? - no, no, no - am a multifaceted personality, who had had a hard day - nothing strange there
> Want to see an aquarelle sky ??
> alas not by me, but nevertheless
> (excuse me esq for showing alien paintings here )
> click on it.
> 
> View attachment 19310



Ha ha yes, multi-faceted. That's a good description.

Nice image. Is it a photo?


----------



## bobo

"Nice image. Is it a photo?"
Originally it was a water-colour of Alessandro Sanna, then somebody took a photo and uploaded  it to the net.
From there bobo took it down ... and up here.
It has travelled a long way - but seems to be unharmed - and unaltered 
Thanks for showing interest, nice Sebald :bee:


----------



## Firemajic

escorial said:


> Finished..get a frame tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 19308
> 
> View attachment 19309




Your sky is AHHHHmazing!!!!!! Looks like a nor'easter is looming... hahaaa, I don't really know what a Nor'easter is, I suspect it might mean a storm... anyway, this was a tuff landscape to paint, because it was so empty, and no focal point... but, you made it work and actually made the starkness dramatic... I love this, and I love your cityscapes, but for me, your paintings with people in them are my favorite. It is impressive that you take on all different subject matters, that is so awesome....


----------



## escorial

Bobo...the rug is one of 6 placed around the gaff

Thanks sebald...nice of you to say..cool

I prefer the city stuff to juls and it is interesting to change from concrete to nature..spot on juls..thanks

Stuck it in a frame but my camera can't take a decent pic of this one...


----------



## Sebald

Well done, Esc. That must be so satisfying.


----------



## escorial

Yeah..I look forward to buying a frame an getting in an getting it sorted..


----------



## bobo

Looks good - Escorial.
Good balance between the colour hues of the sky and the landscape 

When writing your avatar name, I come to think about El Escorial in Spain - know what that is ?? - that's the royal burial palace & monastery - 'Pantheon of the Kings' - nice, eh ??
So-o-o, why is it that you're calling yourself that fancy, ehm ... historical name ??

Bobo...the rug is one of 6 placed around the gaff
Thank you for your personal letter, 
what is a 'gaff' ??


----------



## Sebald

bobo said:


> Looks good - Escorial.
> Good balance between the colour hues of the sky and the landscape
> 
> When writing your avatar name, I come to think about El Escorial in Spain - know what that is ?? - that's the royal burial palace & monastery - 'Pantheon of the Kings' - nice, eh ??
> So-o-o, why is it that you're calling yourself that fancy, ehm ... historical name ??
> 
> Bobo...the rug is one of 6 placed around the gaff
> Thank you for your personal letter,
> what is a 'gaff' ??



Ha ha you're great, Bobo.


----------



## escorial

Thank bobo...I like to paint stuff I'm not that into an nature is up there for me..an it's a good way to push one self on...the name escorial was the name of a horseracing tipster I knew...he had his own site many years ago but it went under...he picked the name escorial because it was the name of a horse the queen owned and I use to work at a racing stables were the queen would often visit...


----------



## bobo

Yeah, I see , you're as good as royal 
and a past as stable boy - are you still in with horses ... like them, ride them ...bet on them ??


----------



## escorial

No...been a good few years since the smell of manure has wafted my way and the gambling bug never had much of a call...I'm more of a Jim royal


----------



## bobo

So-o-o did you get a nice frame for the painting ??
- or did you go bar hopping instead  - lol


----------



## escorial

I don't drink in pubs midweek an only now and again on weekends..I can go months without drinking but I bladder the coffee...Bobo..your round..


----------



## bobo

my round - to what ?? - confessing ??
I drink my café filtre/pressé  every morning with pleasure - and a glass of Chardonnay once in a while at Place Republique.
There I don't have to open my mouth - they know who I am, and come with my Chardonnay right away.
So, I sit there in the sun with my kindle - taking in the ambience ... from time to time watching the people.
When having done the wine, the ambience, the people - I leave


----------



## escorial

Sounds lovely...sucking your wine through a straw while reading an watching before staggering home...bliss


----------



## bobo

aha-ha
No straw  - and no staggering - only a little blissful outing - when the time is right


----------



## bobo

See, here's my lavish breakfast 



What are you having for breakfast ??


----------



## Kevin

bobo said:


> my round - to what ?? - confessing ??
> I drink my café filtre/pressé  every morning with pleasure - and a glass of Chardonnay once in a while at Place Republique.
> There I don't have to open my mouth - they know who I am, and come with my Chardonnay right away.
> So, I sit there in the sun with my kindle - taking in the ambience ... from time to time watching the people.
> When having done the wine, the ambience, the people - I leave


People watching... Do strangers ever make eye contact there?


----------



## bobo

Kevin said:


> People watching... Do strangers ever make eye contact there?



Unfortunately we do - and then we hurry looking elsewhere 
(Kevin we're not doing whatever we're doing there for making contacts - we're each engulfed in our parties - others with family or friends - me with my kindle)


----------



## escorial

bobo said:


> See, here's my lavish breakfast
> 
> View attachment 19344View attachment 19345
> 
> What are you having for breakfast ??



Continental...nice


----------



## bobo

A mandarine, and an apple, 
and .... coffee ... and what's in the middle cup ?? - milk ??
 ... sugar in the last cup ??
Good you're getting some sugar for the brain


----------



## escorial

Milk..so working class...the middle cup has an infuser for different flavours... tea's...


----------



## bobo

But you ARE working class - aren't you ??
Not that I know of you working - rather living a life in leisure 

So-o-o you're having both tea and coffee for breakfast??
Yeah, I know it's hard to choose sometimes 
(the English are weird - islanders )


----------



## escorial

I belong to the underclass...anyone can join


----------



## Kevin

bobo said:


> Unfortunately we do - and then we hurry looking elsewhere
> (Kevin we're not doing whatever we're doing there for making contacts - we're each engulfed in our parties - others with family or friends - me with my kindle)


No no... It was something I noticed, cultural... Here everyone makes eye contact with everyone just for a moment- split second, maybe. In a sense we acknowledge the other without engaging. I never thought much of it till I was over in Paris for vacation, and noticed that no one makes eye contact, ever, unless they have specific business . That, and no parking lots were  a couple of things that stood out. Here, all businesses, rentals ( apartments, hotels) and homes must have a required minimum parking. There are some ancient ( early twentieth century) exceptions, 'grandfathered', but anything post - must have parking.


----------



## bobo

Kevin said:


> No no... It was something I noticed, cultural... Here everyone makes eye contact with everyone just for a moment- split second, maybe. In a sense we acknowledge the other without engaging. I never thought much of it till I was over in Paris for vacation, and noticed that no one makes eye contact, ever, unless they have specific business . That, and no parking lots were  a couple of things that stood out. Here, all businesses, rentals ( apartments, hotels) and homes must have a required minimum parking. There are some ancient ( early twentieth century) exceptions, 'grandfathered', but anything post - must have parking.



I think that's Paris , Kevin - here everybody acknowledge the other on the streets - we even say 'bonjour Madame/Monsieur' to people we don't know in the streets - but that's here - in the South


----------



## Kevin

bobo said:


> I think that's Paris , Kevin - here everybody acknowledge the other on the streets - we even say 'bonjour Madame/Monsieur' to people we don't know in the streets - but that's here - in the South


Im not sure why, but I find that reassuring. We are perhaps not the friendliest city, having so many panhandlers that so easily intrude into your space, not at all shy about asking or things, but we are not generally unfriendly, either. It's okay, even, to strike up a short conversation once it has been established that there is no ulterior motive, like money, or a 'date'.   That one is sometimes a little difficult to determine; reticence can often be taken as rudeness by out of towners, but it's more based on negative experience.


----------



## bobo

escorial said:


> I belong to the underclass...anyone can join



If allowed to pay for what you buy - you're not classless = underclass :geek:
May be anyone can enter, but you can also get kicked out again :blackeye:


----------



## sas

escorial said:


> Put the birds in....
> 
> View attachment 19290




So . . . What happened to the birds in finished painting? It was an important and subtle touch. Love this work, though miss the birds..immensely.


----------



## escorial

There still there it's just the pic isn't too good...thanks sas..


----------



## escorial

took pics of a disused brutalist sugar silo for my next splat...


----------



## bobo

*INTERESTING BUILDING THERE*

- but the alien ... I don't know 
Looks a bit dogged - were you trying to get a pic up his nose ??



It's a gif - click on it


----------



## sas

You know I always have an opinion. 

I like 3rd one down on left, except the focal point (building) is too centered. Perhaps you can off-set.

I also like 2nd one down on right. Good balance.

And....then there's that cute guy, top right. Hmmm. Think I'll just copy and paste him, on ceiling, above my bed. Or, maybe not. He wouldn't look as happy to see me, as I'd like. Next time smile.  
.


----------



## escorial

will the pic stick to the mirror................thanks for the input sas..mucho appreciated


----------



## escorial

First scribble down...


----------



## bobo

Ho-ho-ho, transformed to an Igloo ??
'Good begun is halfway finished' nthego:


----------



## escorial

Thanks bobo


----------



## bobo

Don't mention it, my lad


----------



## escorial

Ok lamb chop


----------



## Firemajic

Hummm, this is going to be interesting, and a challenge, I would think... in your other pics, that you use as inspiration, there is always a Point of interest, that "something" that adds drama... a person, a contrast in shadows or a vivid pop of color... this picture lacks any of those things, however the shape of the building is kinda dramatic, and I am sure your use of color will absolutely give it some drama...


----------



## bobo

See, the first photo, which I like the best for the same reason, that I now write about your sketch.
It's seen more from a distance, allowing other little things on the side to be seen also, which gives both perspective and dimensions.
The sketch is a close-up ... and you'll add value by getting more distance to it .. if getting my drift 
It's not the building in itself you wanna paint - it's the building in it's surroundings, - yes ??
Don't zoom in as in a technical drawing - you'll neeed its surroundings for balance.
The building is part of a whole - and you wanna show which whole, right ?,


----------



## escorial

Firemajic said:


> Hummm, this is going to be interesting, and a challenge, I would think... in your other pics, that you use as inspiration, there is always a Point of interest, that "something" that adds drama... a person, a contrast in shadows or a vivid pop of color... this picture lacks any of those things, however the shape of the building is kinda dramatic, and I am sure your use of color will absolutely give it some drama...



I did think about doing a night scene with the light fading an the light coming out of the windows...the last time the place was used was for a gig in 2003 with local bands an a few night shots did give it some drama...thanks jul's


----------



## escorial

bobo said:


> See, the first photo, which I like the best for the same reason, that I now write about your sketch.
> It's seen more from a distance, allowing other little things on the side to be seen also, which gives both perspective and dimensions.
> The sketch is a close-up ... and you'll add value by getting more distance to it .. if getting my drift
> It's not the building in itself you wanna paint - it's the building in it's surroundings, - yes ??
> Don't zoom in as in a technical drawing - you'll neeed its surroundings for balance.
> The building is part of a whole - and you wanna show which whole, right ?,



I'm more into blocks of colour and shapes rather than detail or perspective...I like to keep the image recognizable but it's more of an abstract approach that I aim for..thanks bobo


----------



## escorial

Got the outline an will alter bits by paint...prob go for a night view..blue an black with yellow windows..


----------



## bobo

Very meticulous drawings 
Prefere the last one with more space - in case you care about my opinion, gar :cool2:


----------



## escorial

there all the same image bobo..the camera on mobile often distorts the image...


----------



## escorial

Still not there yet after some rework last night...all part of the fun..


----------



## bobo

FINE !! :bee:


----------



## Sebald

Fascinating, as ever.


----------



## escorial

Thanks sebald...I'm still trying to get the shape I want..it would be easier to do a side on or frontal view but I'm after an angle shot that projects upwards so the shape is distorted until you get the angle and that shape isn't there just yet...


----------



## Sebald

I see what you mean. Are you using a perspective point, or do you do it by eye?


----------



## escorial

I'm using a picture and the perspective is secondary to the shape I'm going for...it will be an easy paint with the darkness and light coming through so the shape will be the strongest element...the rest is just filler..cheers sebald


----------



## bobo

LIke the first pic - it has a good perspective, sorry  - lolol


----------



## escorial

There is always perspective Bobo..ha,ha...and it is an important element in many styles of painting...the reason I like abstract art is because it often avoids perspective and I try an do that with an image that requires perspective..I like to look at my work an see shapes an colour  then structure before my brain looks for perspective..cheers bobo


----------



## escorial

Wash dun now for acrylics


----------



## escorial

Done...


----------



## bobo

Intriguing 
Nice play of the olive green and the beige colours, with contrast in the turqoise-ish  fence, and the violet-ish sky.
Congrats Esc - what's the price ??


----------



## Firemajic

escorial said:


> Done...
> View attachment 19431
> View attachment 19432




Interesting... intriguing... love the dreamscape vibe... you stayed true to the photo that inspired your work, yet made it feel different, love that...


----------



## escorial

Thanks bobo....olive green...yeah

Cheers jul's..I wanted to go a bit more abstract this time..thanks


----------



## sas

I must be artistically odd. I always like the unfinished (below). Those always whisper "something is hidden" for me to wonder, "what?"


----------



## escorial

I did like the night scene an I did think of stopping there but painting is more about the process than the end result..often underneath is a more pleasing image but just painting pleasing things has very little sense of creativity for me...after all we are all lovies on WF who need to suffer for our art...thanks sas


----------



## Sebald

escorial said:


> Done...
> View attachment 19431
> View attachment 19432


Jeez. Look at that. PAINFULLY good, Esc.


----------



## escorial

Thanks sebald..I'm getting a frame for it tomorrow..


----------



## escorial

Went down the docks but took this on way home at station...




My next daub


----------



## bobo

Definitely perspectives for an abstract artist - or should I say an artist into abstracts ?? - lolol
Choose yourself 
You're a very fast painter ---


----------



## escorial

Yeah..that's why l prefer acrylics an watercolor ..a more Matt dull finish as with oils there more shiny and I tend to get into finer lines and more detail
.cheers..bobo


----------



## bobo

Yes, cheers Sebald - how are you today ??


----------



## Sebald

Very well, Bobo. How are you?

Another exciting painting underway.


----------



## escorial

Well that's a first...fixed it bobo


----------



## bobo

I'm laid back and fine - thanks 
Sebald, do you paint yourself ??

Esc, did I get what you're doing, first drawing, then watercolouring, and finally acrylic - layer on layer ... on what ?? canvas ?? paper ??
When painting that fast it costs a fortune in frames, right - every week a new frame, may be the frame is more expensive than the colours used ??
Do you also paint the frames ?? - may be some nice abstract pattern in tune with the colours used ??


----------



## escorial

Scetch..watercolor wash then acrylics and black ink..I use a good quality paper but not the expensive paints..all the frames are sold as photo frames and they come in three colours...if I was to paint abstract I would knock them out to quick an that's why I prefer an image to keep me from going to far...cheers bobo


----------



## Sebald

I used to be an illustrator. Now, I just enjoy other people's pictures. How about you, Bobo?


----------



## escorial

Sebald would you post some of your work..that would be so cool..


----------



## Sebald

OK, I'll dig something out, Esc.


----------



## escorial

Anticipation is building already...so cool


----------



## sas

escorial....

I love the possibilities of this photo! Great eye picking it out.


----------



## escorial

It's a busy station an I had to wait before all them people went..


----------



## sas

Patience is its own reward.


----------



## sas

but....if you had patience you would use oil.  LOL


----------



## escorial

The only oil I use is when I massage the chicken


----------



## bobo

Sebald said:


> I used to be an illustrator. Now, I just enjoy other people's pictures. How about you, Bobo?



Tee-hee 
Am afraid to destroying the canvas 

'It's a busy station an I had to wait before all them people went.'
Waiting is what railway stations are for - thought you knew that Esc  -  ah, at least you know now


----------



## Sebald

OK, here are a couple of my old pictures.


----------



## Sebald

Another one, gouache on paper. Used in Company magazine, for an article about phobias.


----------



## Sebald

This was my business card/postcard.


----------



## Sebald

Esc, I told you pink makes me go crazy.


----------



## escorial

Three distinct faces but connected... why the face
.love emm...


----------



## Sebald

Thank you. I appreciate that.


----------



## escorial

Are they self portraits


----------



## Sebald

Yes, I suppose so. But I didn't realise it at the time.


----------



## escorial

Subconscious art is so powerful on so many levels..raw, honest and unforgiven buy ultimately true..bravo sebald


----------



## LeeC

Nice work Sebald, the way you gave the abstractions life.


----------



## bobo

Very fine, Sebald - very fine indeed - I especially like the first one and your calling card - in case that should intereste somebody 
Do I detect a certain influence from Picasso and Matisse ?? - Did you go to art school ?? - had exhibition??
AND first and foremost, as you seemed to be talking past tense: are you still painting ??


----------



## Sebald

Thanks, Lee, very kind of you to say so.


----------



## Sebald

Thank you, Bobo. Yes, I went to art school and do love Mattise and Picasso. And Paul Klee. Do you know him? 

Never had an exhibition; they're just illustrations, not art like Esc's paintings.

I don't do pictures any more. Just the odd sketch for friends. Cats, mostly. They're really hard to do. They won't sit still. And a drawing of a classical head for a friend's tattoo.

Thanks for the interest, guys.


----------



## bobo

Sebald said:


> Thank you, Bobo. Yes, I went to art school and do love Mattise and Picasso. And Paul Klee. Do you know him?
> 
> Never had an exhibition; they're just illustrations, not art like Esc's paintings.
> 
> I don't do pictures any more. Just the odd sketch for friends. Cats, mostly. They're really hard to do. They won't sit still. And a drawing of a classical head for a friend's tattoo.
> 
> Thanks for the interest, guys.



Paul Klee here could remind a bit about your last illustration, both with organic and geometric forms - colour full, even yours are more dampened



Am not familiar with the concept that illustration shouldn't be art - odd way of seeing it.
Sebald is all too humble - no need for that, I can assure you


----------



## Sebald

Thanks Bobo. There he is, Paul Klee. Lovely. Sorry for taking over your thread, Esc.


----------



## sas

Wow, Sebald! I especially was drawn to one done for Company. I would hang it in my home. Personally, for me, it is much better than the Klee posted, which hadn't a focal point. Bravo. Sas


----------



## Sebald

Really appreciate you saying that, Sas. Means a lot.


----------



## Darren White

Wow Seb, I'm impressed, I would hang one of your paintings on my wall, anytime!


----------



## escorial

I so look forward to viewing more of your work..this thread is a virtual gallery an the more diverse artist the better..the last mattise I seen was from the fauv period..such a short lived movement but for me the best ever..Picasso is well represented at the Tate to.. he's amazing to..do you like rothko sebald....


----------



## Sebald

Rothko! His paintings are almost supernatural, the spell they cast over people. And with nothing but a square and a bit of purple-ish paint.


----------



## Sebald

Darren White said:


> Wow Seb, I'm impressed, I would hang one of your paintings on my wall, anytime!


Thank you, Darren. Very kind. Some of them might give you nightmares.


----------



## bobo

Hello Esc,

How is the painter doing ??
Out finding exiting motives ??
or laying on the sofa dreaming big dreams, which'll make themselves come through  ??
- or maybe he's out finding attractive women, who'll take his time ??


----------



## escorial

Can't paint just now bobo..I'm to busy reading survivalist stuff and getting my body use to a less richer diet..no extra topping on my pizza an not going large in Mc Donald's..it's really hard..I've got 7 rolls of tin foil and a goldfish bowl for my radiation suit with a pair of festival wellies..I've been practicing not washing and sleeping under the bed so I just haven't had time..cheers


----------



## bobo

Jeeez - a smelly dust mouse under the bed :apologetic:
some like it hot.
Expecting a nuclear war someday soon ??  
Hope you abstain practicing not using toiletpaper as well


----------



## sas

No toilet paper needed. Just scoot on the grass, my method.


----------



## escorial

I've learnt how to grot the neighbour when my toilet rolls an tins of beans run out...


----------



## bobo

Yeah - yeah, enough of all that homelines. 
You need some fresh air - actually a great deal  - may be a visit to the local zoo, would cheer you up ??
and there's some fine specimens  to draw - maybe inspiration for something new ??


----------



## escorial

I prefer the human zoo in the city...all the homeless looking for an edge to beg or bring capatilism to it's fundermental origin...making ash tray from drink cans,making their dogs entertain for it's supper..already I can spot the winners amongst what many believe are losers but to me they are all part of the human zoo..


----------



## bobo

Good idea  :razz:


----------



## escorial

Looking for sum inspiration


----------



## bobo

Then go out, not many people in your home, are there ??


----------



## escorial

First scetch... avoiding a center point an slightly giving it an incline to avoid a structured line...


----------



## bobo

Yeah !!


----------



## bobo

If you removed the yellow thing in the middle, it would be the fall down to .......... 
(just a thought :cheerful


----------



## escorial

The yellow rail is the focal point...


Nearly there...


----------



## PiP

This is a lot harder than it looks. Well done you! An interesting perspective from both sense of the word.


----------



## bobo

Ever tried to loose your focal point ??  :bee:


----------



## escorial

Thanks PiP.....It is a tricky image..with underground..above ground and focal perspective..cheers

as artist we all add and take away in our work..stay focused bobo..ha,ha


----------



## SilverMoon

https://www.writingforums.com/threads/162184-watercolours?p=2105764&viewfull=1#post2105764
Such great work everyone! Sebald, what media did you use? And is she painted on wood or paper? Would you consider this "OutSider" art? Her  mouth looks like an old telephone dial panel. Like the contrast to the pastel colours. Museum quality. Loooove her/or you!


----------



## escorial

Ready to paint

U can never av to much grey


----------



## escorial

Finished...get frame tomorrow


----------



## Firemajic

Surreal vibe, dramatic perspective... all of your lines look so sharp and clean.... impossible task for me, I think paint brushes are intimidating... love this Escorial...the yellow color draws the eye into the center of the painting...


----------



## escorial

Thanks juls...yeah the blocks an yellow lead the eye up and then it can be split into top middle and bottom..abstract reality is frustrating as I want to bring blocks of colour to the front but I try and temper that..thank you for your insightful descriptio..cool


----------



## escorial




----------



## bobo

That frame did a h... of a lot of difference 
It cooperates with the railing.
Good work esq


----------



## escorial

Frames normally 9 quid but on offer for 6 at wilko...so I bought a euro lotto as well...if I win 85 million tomorrow I will ask the mods to delete my thread..how to attract women.


----------



## bobo

Oh, so you've already attracted one of your liking, and now you want all the fun & stupidity to be gone ??
Or is it that with 85 mio, you think  you don't need a little woman at your side ??
Well, well - 85 mio surely will attract some - and you might want to initiate a thread 'how to get rid of gold diggers'  - lolol
Forget about the attract woman thread - it just shows human stupidity, and that we live in the paradise of the half monkeys (lemurs?), where one 's supposed to feel half then seeking for another half.
Try feeling whole instead ... and go on with the fun 
You're good esq :star:  :love_heart:  :santa:


----------



## escorial

So if I ask you on a date after the draw...


----------



## bobo

escorial said:


> So if I ask you on a date after the draw...



I might consider, but not if you're sitting wailing up and down my sleeve ... 
Who needs 85 mio after all - that'll just mean troubles.
What we need is good spirited FUN


----------



## sas

This is a fav of mine! Well executed. Your choice of color nailed it. Picture is a mix of industrial and Frank Lloyd Wright lines. Applause!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sas

You could have been an architect, if you aren't.


----------



## PiP

escorial said:


> View attachment 20267



This is wonderful, Esc! You have truly found your niche with urban art.


----------



## escorial

No architect sas but I wanted to be an interior designer but people fell out of look with the distressed pastel Miami vice 80's look

Thanks PiP...urban art..like that
.so cool


----------



## sas

Not sure what you mean by Miami Vice designer look. But I did wear a Don Johnson style white coat. Ho-ho. I wore white buck shoes in the 50s, too, but you probably don't know what they are. They came with a powder puff type pad to re-powder them white when they got scuffed. We left a trail, for sure. Mothers hated them. The singer Pat Boone wore them. 
Gosh, bet I die soon. Crap.


----------



## escorial

You went out with a puff..can't say that now


----------



## escorial

Just tuk pic of my next dabble...

It's at the back of the museum an art gallery..so much grey


----------



## sas

You do have a good eye for possibilities. Bet it will be great. I assume you will incorporate color. I like when you do.be sure to keep those yellow side road stripes already there. Way cool effect.


----------



## escorial

I struggle with colour....I will try an put the boots in on the sidewalk..cheers sas


----------



## bobo

escorial said:


> Just tuk pic of my next dabble...
> View attachment 20292
> It's at the back of the museum an art gallery..so much grey



Look foreward to seeing what you'll get out of this one


----------



## escorial

brutalism in grey...is my goal..cheers bobo


----------



## bobo

O-ho - that's from another angle - cheating  ??


----------



## PiP

escorial said:


> Just tuk pic of my next dabble...
> View attachment 20292
> It's at the back of the museum an art gallery..so much grey



WoW! i like that, Esc.

Have you thought about painting it in more abstract colours?


----------



## escorial

You do like angles bobo..are you an angel...

PiP...I do like abstraction and abstract expressionism and really have to hold back because I could knock them out left right an center...so I paint abstract/expressionist reality that keeps the image recognisable with subtle toned an styles of the other formats...yeah I'm a closet abstract type..cheers PiP..


----------



## PiP

escorial said:


> Y...yeah I'm a closet abstract type..cheers PiP..



So am I. the colours on my mosaic picture fellow students wanted me to make the sky blue... nah, I kept with the original idea for an explosion of warm soft autumnal colours.

I can't wait to see how you are going to interpret this photograph. Did you know there is a photographic competition for this sort of art and you can also submit to some literary magazines?


----------



## escorial

Yeah colours are very personal and hold alot of emotions and memories as well as future endeavors...do colours have values that are so instinctive an unique to you PiP..?


----------



## PiP

escorial said:


> Yeah colours are very personal and hold alot of emotions and memories as well as future endeavors...do colours have values that are so instinctive an unique to you PiP..?



Hey, esc. I could wax lyrical on colours ... rather than take this creative thread off track shall we continue this discussion in the Lounge? Would you like to start a thread?


----------



## escorial

In here would be cool...I luv tangents and your theory on colour is something I eagerly look forward to reading..great stuff PiP...


----------



## -xXx-

2018 showings?
_*counts bags of microwave popcorn*
*adds pllow to comfy.view*_


----------



## escorial

Knock one out soon....


----------



## bobo

escorial said:


> You do like angles bobo..are you an angel...


Can be ... if I want - got free will


----------



## escorial

Great vid always bring a tear when the whale jumps to freedom


----------



## bobo

escorial said:


> Great vid always bring a tear when the whale jumps to freedom



Come to the Cliff, he said
"We don't dare"
Come to the Cliff, he said
We're afraid :-(
"Come to the Cliff !!"
... they came
He pushed them
... and they flew


----------



## escorial

Is this about the police handling of the cliff Richards saga..my fav song of his is itchy fanny


----------



## bobo

escorial said:


> Is this about the police handling of the cliff Richards saga..my fav song of his is itchy fanny


If he's a whale jumping ..... lolol


----------



## escorial

Who hasn't...


----------



## bobo

Jumping - or dancing ??
( waltzing Mathilda - lolol)


----------



## escorial

Save the last dance for me bobo...


----------



## bobo

escorial said:


> Save the last dance for me bobo...


Sure, Escorial 
We'll dream together - before we jump - lolol


----------



## escorial

Started so I'll finish...


----------



## -xXx-

overpass.
what a great writing prompt!


----------



## escorial

Concrete never seems to inspire a nice story an last year at the barbican in London which is a middle class housing estate just amazed me..I've never seen concrete look so inspiring...


----------



## -xXx-

it's very unfortunate that many writers
lean toward dystopian where concrete
is concerned.
now that you are an active grey advocate,
i can see the whole landscape changing.


----------



## escorial

I've visited many brutalist buildings in the UK..an I'm hooked...


----------



## -xXx-

_brutalist_ as an architectural style.
circa 1953,
you'd think i'd have run across
this label before now.
"characterized by deliberate crudity and exposed structure".
crude.
that's probably why it didn't get stored for recall.
duct tape IS an art form, imho.
post-industrial seems more appropriate, metinks.


----------



## escorial

U lived it or seen it..the inbetweeners got use to it


----------



## bobo

escorial said:


> Started so I'll finish...
> View attachment 20688



Hello dear,
what's this parabel & hyperbel you're working on ??


----------



## escorial

Ready to paint


----------



## bobo

Oh, you just had to turn the paper 90° - and everything is clear.
Terrific


----------



## escorial

Twist n shout bobo...


----------



## escorial

Red n green shud never be seen


----------



## sas

Is there green in this? I am colorblind with certain colors. In a recent photo, I could not see my son's large chocolate brown dog lying on an oriental rug.


----------



## escorial

Only a smidge but no chocolate dog...although I could put one in...
.


----------



## sas

Green is difficult color for me, not red. A cop wouldn't buy my colorblind excuse when I went through red light. Smart guy.


----------



## bobo

Gosh - a sail on a pole :--)


----------



## escorial

Poles everywhere...


----------



## escorial

sas said:


> Green is difficult color for me, not red. A cop wouldn't buy my colorblind excuse when I went through red light. Smart guy.



Bet you was on a Harley Davidson..old school bike..


----------



## escorial

Been in mother's loft an found these very old school days projects



School days best time of ones life


----------



## escorial

More from the loft....Scetch pad from 86 ish


----------



## -xXx-

so, ummm...
whatcha workin' on?

as an aside:
phonographs have front space on holiday shelves
'round these parts.
yeah,
protective sleeves,
stable storage containers...
vinyl.
it's a thing
that sings.

jussayin'

**2021 goals?**


----------



## Bloggsworth

The important thing about watercolours is what you don't paint! Acrylics dry relatively quickly, but allow time to scrape off and try again. I have found that with any skill, forgetting technique is the key to success, I never did enough illustrating at work to not have to re-learn the manner in which the various media had to be used, so stilted artwork was the result - In a sense, learning not to care is the key to success, just do it..

I found some oil paints when I was at school and, using old fabric covered book covers, I had a go - My best was a self-portrait done on chipboard, but it was lost in one of my parent's many moves. Here's Ipswich docks from my Impressionist period in 1963; I was, and still am, a fan of Cezanne.


----------



## TuesdayEve

I wish I could draw. No hand-eye coordination to paper. I knit, only scarves. Long, luscious, warm scarves, only in winter.


----------



## escorial

Xxx....one still doodles for pleasure

Blogsworth...do you have any more pics of your work to post...I can see the Cezanne influence and cubist in your docks...

TE....in the posher parts of town knitted Xmas scenes are placed on top of post boxes and they look so festive...


----------



## Bloggsworth

escorial said:


> Xxx....one still doodles for pleasure
> 
> Blogsworth...do you have any more pics of your work to post...I can see the Cezanne influence and cubist in your docks...
> 
> TE....in the posher parts of town knitted Xmas scenes are placed on top of post boxes and they look so festive...





One from schooldays, about A5 ish.







You can see the linen of the book cover showing through.


----------



## escorial

echoes of Monet....I like both so far


----------



## Bloggsworth

escorial said:


> echoes of Monet....I like both so far



I don't know about "So far," that's as far as it goes paintingwise, they are the only two left, any others disappeared into they were painted nearly 60 years ago.


----------



## escorial

Pity there is no more but thanks for showing....


----------



## Bloggsworth

escorial said:


> Pity there is no more but thanks for showing....



I hate to disappoint...

I used, when supposed to be revising for a Physics exam or some such, grab whatevr was to hand and do a quick sketch of the "view" from my dormitory window. Platignum, in the early 60s, produced the forerunner of the Magic Marker, an ink reservoir with a spring-loaded felt tip, press down and ink was relased onto the felt; to an extent one could control the opacity. I also, often, grabbed gobbets of watercolour on the tip of a screwdriver and applied colour - here are two such sketches:




You can see how the colour density could be controlled in the B&W sketches:

 

I did a woodcut of this by cutting through a dark varnish to reveal the lighter coloured wood beneath - I gave it to my girlfriend's sister (that caused ructions!) She still has it:



With hindsight, I should have done art at advanced level rather than Advanced Level Pure and Applied Mathmatics, but my art master never suggested it.


----------



## escorial

the first tree the strokes are coming down then up from the ground an the tree is just static but the next one the strokes are horizontal and the tree strokes are angled...two images one with alot more movement....

the dog pic's have alot more movement than the horses..the first one of the dog is a delight

thanks for posting i do enjoy artistic flair....


----------

